# Altes Strategiespiel mit dicken Männern



## Zureh (8. Juli 2014)

*Altes Strategiespiel mit dicken Männern*

Hey 

Ich suche ein sehr altes Strategiespiel, das ich vor vielen Jahren (länger als 10 Jahre her!) mal gespielt habe. Ich weiß nur noch, dass man dicke Männer (fast kugelrund) als Einheiten gesteuert hat und diese unterschiedliche Waffen hatten konnten (z.B. eine Mistgabel).

Wahrscheinlich ist es ein sehr unbekanntes Spiel. Die Grafik war glaube ich ziemlich bunt.

Mehr Infos habe ich leider nicht, weil ich das echt nicht lange gespielt habe und das schon sehr lange her ist.


----------



## True Monkey (8. Juli 2014)

*AW: Altes Strategiespiel mit dicken Männern*

Könnte es Frontschweine gewesen sein ? 

Frontschweine


----------



## Zureh (8. Juli 2014)

*AW: Altes Strategiespiel mit dicken Männern*

Nein, das war es nicht. Die Sicht war aus der Vogelperspektive und es war 2D.


----------



## Nazzy (8. Juli 2014)

*AW: Altes Strategiespiel mit dicken Männern*

Warcraft 1 ? :>


----------



## Prude94 (8. Juli 2014)

*AW: Altes Strategiespiel mit dicken Männern*

konnte die Siedler 3 gewesen sein oder ein spiel aus der cultures reihe.


----------



## Zureh (8. Juli 2014)

*AW: Altes Strategiespiel mit dicken Männern*

Ne leider nicht. Erinnert von der Grafik vllt. ein bisschen an Warcraft 2. Und die Soldaten waren meines Wissens nach wirklich kugelrund


----------



## DerVollo (8. Juli 2014)

*AW: Altes Strategiespiel mit dicken Männern*

Lords of the Realm 1? Mit Burgen bauen und Öl auf die Angreifer runter gießen? Das habe ich geliebt


----------



## Bandicoot (8. Juli 2014)

*AW: Altes Strategiespiel mit dicken Männern*

Klingt für mich nach Lost Vikings - Die drei Wikinger Baleog, Erik und Olaf.
https://www.google.fr/search?q=Lost...h&sa=X&ei=D6W7U9aZJI2V7AaWw4GQCg&ved=0CAUQ_AU

oder du schaust mal nach Nintendo Rom Dateien, außer das gabs nur für PC.


----------



## Zureh (8. Juli 2014)

*AW: Altes Strategiespiel mit dicken Männern*

Auch leider beides nicht. Lost Vikings ist aber ein klasse Spiel  

Ich weiß nicht, ob es das Spiel für Nintendo gab. Ich habe es damals auf dem PC gespielt und wie gesagt, es war aus der Vogelperspektive. Es war vom Genre her ein RTS (also wie Age of Empires - Einheiten steuern).


----------



## Icephoen1x (9. Juli 2014)

*AW: Altes Strategiespiel mit dicken Männern*

Schau mal ob es unter strategiespiele aufgelistet ist:Liste von Computerspielen nach Genre


----------



## Zureh (10. Juli 2014)

*AW: Altes Strategiespiel mit dicken Männern*

In der Liste ist es leider nicht dabei.


----------



## Arktikus (16. Juli 2014)

*AW: Altes Strategiespiel mit dicken Männern*

wenn das spiel sehr alt ist und du dort kugelrunde einheiten steuern konntest
könnte es sich um Skullcaps handeln


----------



## Zureh (16. Juli 2014)

*AW: Altes Strategiespiel mit dicken Männern*



Arktikus schrieb:


> wenn das spiel sehr alt ist und du dort kugelrunde einheiten steuern konntest
> könnte es sich um Skullcaps handeln


 
Ist es leider auch nicht, aber das kommt dem Spiel schon sehr nah! 

Also von der Grafik her sieht Skull Caps schon sehr ähnlich aus. Die Einheiten waren auf jedenfall größer (und dicker ).


----------



## CrazyBosanchero (24. August 2014)

*AW: Altes Strategiespiel mit dicken Männern*

KKND vielleicht?^^


----------



## Zureh (26. August 2014)

*AW: Altes Strategiespiel mit dicken Männern*

Nein, das war nicht mit Gewehren und Panzern. Ich kann mich nur noch an eine Mistgabel als Waffe erinnern. Wahrscheinlich gab es noch Schwerter usw.


----------



## Nightslaver (28. August 2014)

*AW: Altes Strategiespiel mit dicken Männern*

Knights and Merchants?


----------



## aloha84 (28. August 2014)

*AW: Altes Strategiespiel mit dicken Männern*

Vielleicht ist es "cultures"?


----------



## Nightslaver (28. August 2014)

*AW: Altes Strategiespiel mit dicken Männern*



aloha84 schrieb:


> Vielleicht ist es "cultures"?


 
Wurde schon auf Seite 1 vorgebracht und vom TE gesagt das es nicht cultures ist!


----------



## clemi14 (18. März 2015)

*AW: Altes Strategiespiel mit dicken Männern*

Nicht direkt Strategie, aber vielleicht meinst du Clonk?


----------

